# Problème avec Mail : envoi des messages en double



## adlc11 (16 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir 

Dans Mail, sur mon MacBook air, les emails que j'envoie s'envoient en double... Et c'est assez pénible pour le destinataire ^^ 

Comment régler ça ? 

Merci d'avance et meilleurs vux


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

et?

tous les comptes ? un seul compte?

pop ? imap?
entretien du mac?
tests sur autre session?


----------



## adlc11 (16 Janvier 2015)

Seulement 1 compte : mon compte "live.fr". Il est en IMAP, tout comme le compte iCloud.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Janvier 2015)

donc ca ne concerne QUE UN compte parmi plusieurs configurés dans Mail?
 live.fr

t'as pensé à tout simplement supprimer le compte et le recréer dans Mail?

si ca passe pas t'as des fichiers corrompus ou erreur de réglage sur CE compte

et tu fais un  soit un testde CE compte  sur autre session  test ( le mail y sera "neuf")
soit nettoyage en grand de Mail dans ta session


----------

